# HAS ANYONE BOUGHT FROM Foothills Ranch?



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've never bought a horse from there, but your foal looks stunning. It seems like a reputable stud and the price seems fair.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stunning Foal,
Her parents look amazing as well.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you very much, I'm pretty excited about her, I just can't wait for my end of the month pay cheq!!! whoot!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks really good. I dont know that she will shed out to be a buckskin like they say though? Her legs dont have a black hair on them!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent bloodlines - Reining on top and cutting on the bottom. Good looking foal as well. Good luck with the filly.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> She looks really good. I dont know that she will shed out to be a buckskin like they say though? Her legs dont have a black hair on them!


a lot of bay babies are born with whiteish greyish hair on their legs too, and they will darken as she keeps sheading out of her baby coats.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

thank you very much iridehorses


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> a lot of bay babies are born with whiteish greyish hair on their legs too, and they will darken as she keeps sheading out of her baby coats.



Ohhhh, okay. I dont know much about foals, as you can see.:lol:


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Ohhhh, okay. I dont know much about foals, as you can see.:lol:


 thats ok, when you take in count of how much different people know, we don't really know anything! thats the way I look at it. My old mare kittyhawk was a grey horse, but when she was born you'd swear that she was going to be a chestnut, but shead out grey as she got older, sometimes its hard to say what a baby is going to look like, most of the time grey is a dominate color, and black is usually a dominate color too, but all depends, I don't know much about the jeans though! hehe!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

What a beautiful little filly! Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

So so cute! Lovely breeding, and they seem like a very professional outfit. Does that price include delivery?
Congrats on your new little one! Are you into reining?


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> So so cute! Lovely breeding, and they seem like a very professional outfit. Does that price include delivery?
> Congrats on your new little one! Are you into reining?



Hello the total of the foal is just over $3000.00 including shipping taxes and price of foal. I'm very into reining, but this will be the first baby that I'm going to train for reining. I loves her! thank you for the wonderful comments everyone!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! That's a great price with delivery and coggins! I wonder if they ship out of province? I may have to be tempted.....


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> Wow! That's a great price with delivery and coggins! I wonder if they ship out of province? I may have to be tempted.....


 They ship anywhere in the us and canada for that price which I thought was amazing. If ur in us its us funds and 
if in can its cdn funds


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy smokes! I'm in Canada....Hmmmm....maybe I need to go shopping on their website!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a very good looking little girl. I have heard of her sire, he is a great horse.


----------

